# Sports Figures....Are a Piece of Cake!



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Tonight, I was grocery shopping with my wife tonight at our local HyVee. While passing through the baking aisle to purchase muffin and brownie mix, I happened to see out of the corner of my eye a series of bags of sports figures for decorating the tops of cakes. Now perhaps you are already aware of these and there may have already been a post about them, but hey I was thrilled and thought I'd share my find. The sets are made by Wilton and cost $3.29 (much cheaper than most G-scale figures I've purchased). The sets had figures for a baseball, football, soccer, and basketball games. The football players looked a bit too small (they did come with two "uprights"), so I didnt' buy them. However, the other sets were almost exactly the same size as my 1:29 Aristocraft and USA figures (I measured them when I got home - a near perfect match), so I bought them all to build a park/sports complex scene on my layout. 

The soccer group came with two goalies, two additional players on each team, two nets and a referee. 

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=3E3154A7-475A-BAC0-58A80C18FD82A50C&fid=1CB871A5-423B-522D-FFC46072370AA156 

The basketball group came with 6 players (2 teams of 3) and a goal/backboard. 

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=3E3154E5-475A-BAC0-547107DBC44731A7&fid=1CBD114D-423B-522D-F41367F30EA72CF3 

The baseball set had one batter, a pitcher, catcher and three fielders. 

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=3E3154F5-475A-BAC0-5C15DD52BB8CA70E&fid=1CA57CCD-423B-522D-F673CC5C19764FED 

They all look pretty cool! I'll set them up in the scene on the layout and post photos later. 
So, gentlemen you can have your cake and put it on your layout too...volunteer to go grocery shopping with your wife, girl friend, or significant other.....or just go by yourself.....visit the cake aisle and make your own summer park scene. I wonder if they have hockey and/or other sports. I'll be on the lookout. 
Ed


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=3E3154A7-475A-BAC0-58A80C18FD82A50C&fid=1CB871A5-423B-522D-FFC46072370AA156 

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=3E3154E5-475A-BAC0-547107DBC44731A7&fid=1CBD114D-423B-522D-F41367F30EA72CF3 
http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=3E3154F5-475A-BAC0-5C15DD52BB8CA70E&fid=1CA57CCD-423B-522D-F673CC5C19764FED


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

TinkerT, 

Thanks for posting active web links for the sites I listed. I couldn't figure out how to activat hyperlinks for them when I made the original post. So how do you do it?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

Ed


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Ed go to your local Nobbies or the Oriental Trade Company..they have soccar, basketball, baseball, and football players...AND police and Army men made the same way...not sure of price. 

Bubba


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Bubba, 

What the heck is a Nobbie? 

Ed


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 07/28/2008 7:59 PM
Bubba, 
What the heck is a Nobbie? 
Ed




You mean you live in Lincoln and do not know about the Oriental trading Co.????? 

Nobbies is a smaller outlet store but part of the parent store...it is a very large wharehouse here in Omaha that sells trinkits for games and such but they carry a a whole lot of OTHER stuff!!! worth checking out. 

There is a Nobbies on 120th and West Dodge, and approx. 38th and 370. 

You don't get to town much..do you? 

Bubba


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Bubba, 

OK wise guy, where's the Oriental whositswhatsit place in Lincoln?  

And I guess this weekend I'll have to go have a look and come to "town" and find this Nobbies place as well. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

Ed


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting active web links for the sites I listed. I couldn't figure out how to activat hyperlinks for them when I made the original post. So how do you do it? 



Has to be done manually...I think. 

before the link type [url*] 
after the link type [/url*] 
drop the '*' - I put that there so it would show. No spaces between the brackets and the link.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 07/28/2008 9:56 PM
Thanks for posting active web links for the sites I listed. I couldn't figure out how to activat hyperlinks for them when I made the original post. So how do you do it? 


Has to be done manually...I think. 
before the link type [url*] 
after the link type [/url*] 
drop the '*' - I put that there so it would show. No spaces between the brackets and the link.




Hey thanks. Learn something new everyday at this site. 

Ed


----------

